# Opciones de vehículos citadinos que entren en ascensor.



## peperc (Feb 26, 2020)

hola, bueno, creo haberlo descrito en el título.

estaba viendo la opción de un vehículo, pero ni una moto , por que la moto me la roban y necesito garage en cada lugar donde paro, y justo había visto ese monopatín que anda circulando.
quería ver si podemos hablar de opciones, ventajas y contras , quien tenga ya algo así.

si veo precios me asombro, en ML, no se si sera por la novedad o que .

pero un monopatín eléctrico sale mas caro que un cuatriciclo , o que una moto, es increíble.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2020)

La electricidad contamina.
Bicicleta de toda la vida.
Sin motor, claro.
"Bicicleta eléctrica" es un clarísimo oxímoron.

Hay motos con batería extraíble, te llevas la batería y la cargas en casa. Además, una moto sin batería es complicada de robar.
Sobre precios, hay que hablar, buscar y volver a buscar.


----------



## peperc (Feb 27, 2020)

hola, gracias por el consejo. el tema de la bicicleta se me complica.
es problematica para subir por las escaleras o ascensor, ademas de que la idea posible es para trabajar y debo coargar un bolso , no chico...
podria ver de adaptarme, pero es complicada.
sino dejarla en un garage, pero el bulto sigue siendo un tema.
y llegar a donde el cliente cansado o transpirado.
problema.

estoy en Argentina , y quiero adelantarme un poco ir pensando , si esto de el corona virus se vuelve epodemia el uso de colectivo seria casi buscar el contaminarme.


Scooter dijo:


> L
> "Bicicleta eléctrica" es un clarísimo oxímoron.



en buena parte, como hacerse vegetariano para "respetar " la vida de los animales..
en fin, estamos atrapados en nuestra propia red.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

Fijate aqui : Facebook


----------



## peperc (Feb 27, 2020)

muchas gracias 2m... 
hace rato estoy notando que ML esta cambiando, se esta volviendo algo distinto ( mal) .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

Ojo , seguramente los nuevos sean con batería Litio , Wifi , Bluetooth , etc. y los de Facebook sean de tecnología mas vieja (baterías de gel plomo-ácido)

Googleá sobre "Ley del Software y Conocimiento" + Merca Libre y te vas a querer morir

Google ya tampoco casi sirve , intenté buscar "transistores Texas Industria Argentina" y me dió la página completa con 10 avisos de Merca Libre , dónde decía *encontrá* . . .  así que los direccionamientos eran todos mentira , solo para que piques , vayas y compres lo que ellos quieren . . .


----------



## peperc (Feb 27, 2020)

bueno, me estoy dando cuenta que se esta volviendo costumbre esto y lo de facebook tambien, mira este modelo:





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




8399 $ 
pero abajo dice 8399 Km
 y si lo busco en ML 

Monopatin Eléctrico Foston S10 Nuevo en Mercado Libre Argentina Eléctrico FOSTON S10 Nuevo]

83.990 $

asi que , pierdo el tiempo entrando a la pagina de el tonto ese que lo pone a 8399 $ para que luego me diga que se comio un cero, y encima , si le digo que me hace perder el tiempo , se enoja con migo....
una porqueria es esto de la web ya .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

Bueno , pero es obvio que si venden un LCD nuevo de 67 pulgadas y lo ponen a $450 , no es . . . consideran los dos ceros de los centavos como de pesos  , o sea $45000

Yo compro* montones* de cosas a muuuuy buen precio en Facebook , el otro problema es que los BiBos ponen : "vendo ésto , hoy se va :" . . . y la foto , entonces el buscador no lo encuentra , lo verías de cacarulo


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2020)

Yo vivo en un 4° piso y llevo 8 años yendo a trabajar en bicicleta. 15km entre ida y vuelta con un cierto desnivel,  no muy grande pero se nota que "vuelves solo".
La subo y la bajo en el ascensor colocándola verticalmente; frenas con el trasero y echas la bici hacia atrás y "sube sola".
La cargo mediante bocadillos.
Te adjunto una foto del aparcamiento y de la maleta que encaja en un soporte en el manillar. Es específica para bicicletas y encaja y sale con un "click".
En las alforjas no suelo llevar nada, pero me. Van bien para llevar la chaqueta, un chubasquero, la cadena para atarla a una farola...

Como vuelvo a casa de noche, cerca de las 11pm, si que compré iluminación led de cierta calidad, aparte de llevar chaleco etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> 8399 $
> pero abajo dice 8399 Km
> y si lo busco en ML


 


			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ese precio incluye envio a domicilio ?



  🤪  🤪  🤪 

*13:45*





*Vale Landriel*
Buen dia Gracias por comunicarse
Monopatín Eléctrico Foston S10!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Motor de 800 Watts.





Suspensión cuádruple con amortiguadores.





Bateria de ION Litio de 48V.





Ruedas de 10''.





Soporta hasta 140 kg.





Velocidad máxima 38/50 km/h.





4 modos de conducción 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eco-Turbo-Single-Dual.





Display con indicador de batería y velocidad.





Arranque con llave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nuevos en caja cerrada completos con accesorios
El precio es$* 8.399pesos x 12 cuotas *o $ 74.000 en efectivo .Aceptamos todas las tarjetas de crédito. Se retira en tres puntos por el centro Uruguay..Palermo o Vicente lopez.Tiene Garantia de 6 meses
Si pagas con tc bancarizada el envío es sin cargo o sino se puede retirar por esos tres lugares

Enyoy


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 28, 2020)

Yo no uso bicicleta ni moto ni transporte público.
Para llegar a mi trabajo está muy obscuro en las mañanas y en las noches y a habido muchos accidentes feos sobre todo para los ciclistas.

Pero si me tocó ver un mono patín eléctrico y te aseguro que si corren duro para ser considerado un juguete.
El velocímetro del coche marcaba 63km/h y me gano la curiosidad por qué veía quien lo manejaba que rebasaba el tráfico.

63km/h se me hace una velocidad bastante peligrosa para un vehículo sin luces y que no hace ruido prácticamente es invisible para los automovilistas y peatones.
Y si te caes a esa velocidad ya pintaste tu cruz.


----------



## peperc (Feb 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 🤪  🤪  🤪
> 
> *13:45*
> 
> ...



see. ya estan  MINTIENDO  en el precio, y te ponen esa foto ?? 
me huele mas a trampa, me agarran 4 monos y me sacan hasta el sueldo de diciembre.
a mi, si alguien me es engañoso / tramposo / mentiroso en UNA , ya esta, no espero a ver la segunda.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 28, 2020)

Monopatines eléctricos hay de velocidades y potencias absurdas... Más caros que un coche nuevo.

Lo que también hay que ver es la legislación del lugar de uso, que aquí "no miran nada" pero el día que miren van a caer como moscas y van a pagar más multas que yo que sé. Se supone que menos de 250W y 25km/h  y hay verdaderos aviones circulando.
Además seguro, casco y obligación de circular por la calzada como es lógico yla gente va como quiere por donde quiere.


----------



## peperc (Feb 28, 2020)

si, yo estoy analizando el paquete completo..
si es auto lso gastos se disparan.
moto ,  evitar robos y garage.
bici, pinta.
en fin.. por que no me case con mirtha !!!!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 29, 2020)

Acá en México en las zonas de clase trabadora de oficina "Godin" hay patines eléctricos que los usas con una app a manera de taxi.
Yo preferiria comprar una bicicleta plegable a un patín de esos la renta está bastante cara y comprarlo es más caro que una moto.
Robable yo diría que todo lo que no está atado al piso es robable.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2020)

Y lo que esté atado también lo roban.
Aquí roban poco pero bicicletas que no llevan matrícula ni permiso de circulación etc roban muchísimo más que vehículos "de verdad".

Una bici plegable está muy bien
Depende de la distancia y del desnivel.
Depende de si te puedes asear un poco al llegar, cambiar la camiseta... O no.
Depende de las ganas de pedalear, del miedo que te den los coches...


----------

